# Long Term Rental 2011 - 2012



## worldlywanderer

We are looking for a home for the winter. Not just this winter but every winter. It's not that we don't like Scottish winters just that we've become used to civilized temperatures. Add to that the food available in Thailand's markets and we'll happily abandon Europe for somewhere near Chiang Rai.

What we'd like to find is an owner who only uses his home in the summer or an enterprising investor who wants to make the most of his property by letting at the usual enormous prices available during the summer season and then sitting back and accepting a regular but sensible rent for the other nine months of the year.

We need a comfortable rural house. It must have two bedrooms and one of them must have a comfortable king-size bed. We would like decent quality, outdoor space, not overlooked is essential but a pool is not.

We need a good internet service and are willing to install one but the property must have access to an ASDL line (satellite and dongles or not serious options). 

The location is important to us, we are not interested in busy beaches but a remote secluded cove would be great. The country is also good but only if transport is available. We're happy to look at ideas on that score. The south is not our favourite part of the country, party islands are definitely no-go areas for us but we are open to persuasion if you know a location where we can enjoy peace and quiet south of Bangkok.

We are happy to share ALL costs provided the overall deal is good so let's have your offers.


----------



## tayto

worldlywanderer said:


> We are looking for a home for the winter. Not just this winter but every winter. It's not that we don't like Scottish winters just that we've become used to civilized temperatures. Add to that the food available in Thailand's markets and we'll happily abandon Europe for somewhere near Chiang Rai.
> 
> What we'd like to find is an owner who only uses his home in the summer or an enterprising investor who wants to make the most of his property by letting at the usual enormous prices available during the summer season and then sitting back and accepting a regular but sensible rent for the other nine months of the year.
> 
> We need a comfortable rural house. It must have two bedrooms and one of them must have a comfortable king-size bed. We would like decent quality, outdoor space, not overlooked is essential but a pool is not.
> 
> We need a good internet service and are willing to install one but the property must have access to an ASDL line (satellite and dongles or not serious options).
> 
> The location is important to us, we are not interested in busy beaches but a remote secluded cove would be great. The country is also good but only if transport is available. We're happy to look at ideas on that score. The south is not our favourite part of the country, party islands are definitely no-go areas for us but we are open to persuasion if you know a location where we can enjoy peace and quiet south of Bangkok.
> 
> We are happy to share ALL costs provided the overall deal is good so let's have your offers.


I live in Chiang Rai and I will be happy to keep you updated on any properties that become available.
chiang Rai is getting very popular now and property prices and rentals are increasing a lot.


----------



## Song_Si

note to _worldlywanderer_
could you be more specific about the months of the year - as Thailand is also northern hemisphere . . . but we don't have a 'winter' as such. 
Your winter equates to high season/dry season in Thailand, right now, 'summer' May-Oct is low season/wet season.


----------



## Yorky53

tayto said:


> I live in Chiang Rai and I will be happy to keep you updated on any properties that become available.
> chiang Rai is getting very popular now and property prices and rentals are increasing a lot.


What is a lot? in rental terms that is. We were in Chaing Mai 4 years ago and loved it but not the mozzies  but that memory has faded and we want to come back and see if we could live there permanently.

Last time we were there in July and hope to come back this September/October for a serious look around.


----------

